# Wyndham Santa Barbara floor plans



## islander222 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been looking at several rental sites for available rentals at Santa Barbara.  The more I look, the more confused I am.  Could someone please give me a little information about available floor plans?

The Wyndham site shows only 3 floor plans.  (studio, 1br deluxe and 2br deluxe)  Room descriptions on other sites are all over the place.  Are there actually more than the three floor plans?  

Do all 1br's have full kitchen with full-size fridge?  Are there some with 1bathroom and others with 2?  I've seen studios described as having private br and full kitchen while another ad described a 1br as having mini fridge.

I would appreciate anyone's help to clear up the confusion.

Thank you


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here' s the number for the resort--954-941-5566.  I would call and check it out.
The 1 br that  I am familiar with are very large and sleep 6. (I believe they are the same square footage as the 2 bedrooms). The studios look rather large also and from the floor plan include a full kitchen.  Dawn


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay.
Here is the low down.
40% of the resort is studios. 40% 1 bdr/2 baths. 20% 2bdr/2baths.

Square footages:  studio is half the size of either the 1bdr or 2bdr.  1bdr is equal to 2 bdr in sq footage.

All units have a similiar size and layout of the kitchens.  Full kitchens with stove, oven, refrigerator with ice maker, microwave, dishwasher.  Small countertop area for snacking.

All units have similiar bath rooms.  All have a ugly jetted tub in the middle of the main bedroom.  All have a nice, large walkin shower (not zero entey) which is in each bathroom - there is no tub/showers combinations.

1bdr & 2 bdrs have LCD TVs and multiple TVs; Studios have old style and only 1 smallish TV.

Balconies - all units have balconies.  Studios have 1 2-person balcony.  Cornor units have a superior cornor balcony off the dining room area.  All master beds have a 2-person balcony.  Interior 1 or 2 bdr units have small 2-person balcony off living room.

Of the 4 corners, 3 of them are 1 bdrs; 1 is a 2 bdr.  All studios are in the center of the building along with 1 1bdr and 1 2bdr.

1 bdr units have 2nd sofabed in mbr.  May have a minifrigerator in bdr.  Mbr has 2nd door into hall.  King size bed in mbr. Sleeps 6.

2 bdr units have double bed in 2nd bdr.  King size in mbr and 2nd door into hall..  The 2nd bdr is tiny with almost no floor space.  Sleeps 6.

Studios have queen in unit.  Plus a sofa bed. Sleeps 4 (a studio is truly 1 large room).

All units have sofabed in LR (studios while not having a separate LR, do have a functional LR with coffee table and lamps - small TV is half way across room - poor setup, IMO).

The is a single coin washer and dryer setup by the elevator on each floor.  Internet (wireless) is free in all rooms.  

All rooms have some view of the ocean and higher floors also of the intercoastal waterway - higher units have better views.  Building is 10 stories tall.  Parking garage is 5 stories tall.  Building faces either due North or due South.  Pool area is on the south side. 2 elevators.

I have stayed here at least 4 weeks since the resort reopened in both studios and 1bdrs.  Have walked the 2bdr multiple times.  I own several fixed weeks here.

If you have any questions, I will try to answer.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 10, 2009)

The previous poster was right on the money with the description.

I would recommend a 1 BR over a 2 BR unless you really wanted the privacy, especially when booking via Wyndham.  Doesn't matter if you book via RCI as you likely can pull both if available.  

The 1 BR and 2 BR are the exact same square footage.  The 2nd Br on the 2 BR is soo small.  Barely room for the bed and not much else.  

The corner units are awesome as the wrap around balcony is a great add on of space.  Just don't get a back unit below the 6th floor as you will have a nice view of the parking garage due West of you.  However you will have a view either north or south.

The Royal Vista another Wyndham is right across the street and you have access to its pools and beaches if you stay at the SB.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 10, 2009)

Santa Barbara has a separate hot tub near the pool.  There is extremely limited bar, schedule activities, and/or food service at SB, if any.  As checkins for fixed week owners and other point owners are on FRI and SAT, the Tues AM orientation session is very late in the guests' stay. Royal Vista's meeting is Mon AM, as is Sea Gardens.  I sometimes go to the SG session and to their activities (better and more activities, IMO).

I prefer the SB pool over Royal Vista as there is usually music playing on the outdoor speakers, a nice guest grill & table area, the hot tub, and less people traffic.  The bathrooms have outdoor entrances and showers right there also. 

SB has a nice meeting room (Captain's Lounge Room), but it will only be a matter of time before the sales staff take over that room.  (Since the Palm Aire sales floor has closed, the sales staff is required to park in SB garage).  Also, 2 years ago, the fitness center at RV on the second floor was divided in half to make an activites room.  It is no longer an activites room; it is a group presentation room for invited sales prospects ONLY.  Both rooms have a decent oceanview, but fitness center is too small now and too crowded with equipment. 

Yes, as a guest at one Wyndham in Pompano Beach, you may attend the activities at the other 3 sister resorts.  Although, signs will be postered that the Royal Vista orientation session is for RV guests only (limited seating and danish, until the food is gone).

I spend way too much time in Pompano Beach in the winter.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 11, 2009)

Linda

I know this is off topic but what did the SA work out to be for the various units?


----------



## islander222 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies.  

I am not familiar with Pompano Beach or Wyndham Resorts.  We own fixed weeks in Cancun and are members of Interval International.  We really like our home resorts. Thought we'd look for someplace similar in the United States to try once.  

I was looking for  a resort with the following:

warm or hot weather
clean and spacious units with balcony or patio to sit on  
friendly employees
good view of water or pool 
close enough to walk to stores or restaurants (prefer outdoor restaurants)

After reading reviews and your replies, Santa Barbara seems to be what I am looking for.

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got back from a split week (half in Royal Vista and half in Sea Gardens ocean palms unit).  It was our first time there and we loved both resorts and the entire area!


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 24, 2009)

slabeaume said:


> I just got back from a split week (half in Royal Vista and half in Sea Gardens ocean palms unit).  It was our first time there and we loved both resorts and the entire area!



Hello.  How would you compare Royal Vista and Ocean Palms (Units and Resorts)?  Which would be you first choice to return to?


----------

